# Can i use shredded paper?



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

We have lots of shredded paper at work....wondered if it would be okay to use as bedding for the rabbit??


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

Lol you're threading all over the place today!!!!

I tend to not use stuff that has ink on but maybe that's just me being fussy. Otherwise I would! Recycling 

Ps Here's a strong coffee, I meant to pm it to you but you can have it now *coffee*

xxxxxxxx


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Lol you're threading all over the place today!!!!
> 
> I tend to not use stuff that has ink on but maybe that's just me being fussy. Otherwise I would! Recycling
> 
> ...


Thank you!! Much needed 

To be fair most of it doesn't have too much printing on it, it's just because it's got addresses and things on it, need to shred it instead of bin it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

I'd use it then hen, definitely - the bought stuff is so expensive :scared:

I'll make you another in a bit 

xxxx


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> I'd use it then hen, definitely - the bought stuff is so expensive :scared:
> 
> I'll make you another in a bit
> 
> xxxx


Can you make me a roast too! haha i feel nearly normal again now!

Cool i shall take it home in the week for her


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeh you can use shreading  I do, my mums friends all bring it in for me! The cross cut is good for the bottom layer and the strip cut, straw and hay for snuggling.

*Heidi*


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

I use it alot  just make sure theres no staples x


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

My mum gave me a bin bag full at the weekend..  My rodents are loving it.. I put loads in with the rats.. The three terrors weren't fussed the quiet ones are having a hell of a time..


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Brilliant! thank you guys!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

I use it all the time  No staples of course and maybe be careful of the plastic on front of envelopes if u shread them (the plastic see through ones) but apart from that its fine  xx


----------



## Sweetheart (Dec 19, 2010)

I use it for my buns litter box never had any problems with it.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I use it but Leo prefers chewing it and throwing it around to sleeping on it.


----------

